# Petroleum jelly as makeup remover?



## pinay (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi guys!

Is it ok to use petroleum jelly as a makeup remover, or is it advisable to buy a makeup remover? I wear waterproof mascara everyday. And what are good brands of makeup removers that are safe for the eyes?


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 20, 2009)

I use plain sweet almond oil. No funny ingredients and it works like a dream.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 20, 2009)

Same here, sweet almond oil. Witch hazel is also good for i'd say moderate eyemakeup.


----------



## MissCris219x (Sep 23, 2009)

I actually just used that the other day to remove my makeup..it worked fine but i recommend buying the makeup removing towels they sell..i bought a pack from walmart for 6 dollars they work so much better


----------



## chococat512 (Sep 25, 2009)

Petroleum Jelly would work, but it could be a bit messsy.


----------



## lauren84 (Sep 30, 2009)

I have used it for years and love it...it's super cheap. Just be sure to use a light hand when removing it from the eyes...some people say it can clog tear ducts and such but I have not had a problem...I have noticed a dramatic difference in my eyelashes since I switched from the remover wipes though..they fall out ALOT less and are very thick and seem stronger/healthier...could just be my imagination but they do definitely fall out less.


----------



## lojical1 (Oct 2, 2009)

I was informed by a skin care specialist that using petroleum jelly to remove makeup or even general use in the eye area is one of the worst things you can do. Petrochemicals are not good for you skin, and if you are not able to remove it entirely, you can end up with milia, which is like really hard zits that are hard to get rid of. If you attempt to remove it on your own, you can risk scarring. I would say just spend a few bucks on eye makeup remover or even olive oil or almond oil. Its a worthwhile investment and will save your skin. I recently picked up a pack of makeup remover wipes from Target; you get 25 wipes for around 4 bucks. I think there was even a 60 count for $6.


----------



## mebs786 (Oct 3, 2009)

I use baby wipes to remove my face and eye makeup. I sometimes even use baby oil to remove my eye makeup which works great.


----------



## Framboise (Oct 3, 2009)

It might clog your pores, I wouldn't use. :/

Also, don't use cream based eye make-up removers. Oil based removers work more effectively and gently IMO.


----------



## honeykim (Oct 8, 2009)

i'm sorry but that must be gross to use jelly or olive oil. i wouldn't do that. i mean it's going on your face.

i say go purchase a remover!

for me, i use make up remover tissues. and then i use shu uemura cleansing oil. they have different types so you can find one to suit your skin type.


----------



## Turboweevel (Oct 8, 2009)

I'd think vaseline is a bit on the thick side which would make for uncomfortable application.

By the way, ladies, those of you that use sweet almond oil or olive oil, can you tell me how that goes for combo skin? Is it ok or will it bring "The Oil" down upon it?


----------



## magosienne (Oct 8, 2009)

It doesn't make mine oilier, although i use it alone, i don't apply any other moisturising product on my face.


----------



## KyndallMarie (Oct 29, 2012)

Witch Hazel is meant more as a face cleanser. If it were to get into you eyes, it could cause damage or severe burning.


----------



## clairejhon (Oct 30, 2012)

i never had a problem with petroleum jelly it works well but yeah sometimes i use makeup remover too...as my friend suggest me that petroleum jelly can make your skin oily.


----------



## fayeX (Oct 30, 2012)

*Break up some myths:*

1. Petroleum and plant oil CAN be used as safe and effective make up remover. Many people, including me have tried.

2. They must be WASHED AWAY after dissolving make up, even you already used tissue paper/ cotton pad to wipe them. After all they are too oily for normal skin and may contain residue of makeup.

3. Petroleum is SAFE as long as they are in high grade. But you can't tell the grade by eyes. I guess most named brands use good quality petroleum. To be more sure, you can choose pure plant oil.

4. Petroleum WON'T CLOG pores because its structure is too big to get into pores. It just sit on surface of skin. If you wash it away immediately, it has no chance to cause break out. Of course, leaving it on skin is another story.

5. On the contrary, some plant oil may cause break out because they may get into pores. I recommend jojoba oil because it's light weighted, safe and inexpensive.

6. Make up wipes can be hazard than oil because the cleansing agent in it can be very harsh while oil (even petroleum oil) is the mildest thing. Even worse, most people won't do additional cleaning after using wipe. This allows harmful ingredients to leave on skin. Preservatives in those wet wipes are very strong.


----------



## narwhal4life (Oct 31, 2012)

I have oily skin and use baby oil. Its a bit gentler than olive oil which stings my eyes.


----------



## wannabepoet (Nov 1, 2012)

actually witch hazel is very good for skin. it is used as a toner even more than as a cleanser. it soothes the skin. just don't get it in your eyes.


----------

